# Mid January goat hiike



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

We went for a hike near home this weekend with the goats and some friends. It was down into a big canyon, with lots of interesting rock formations. Here are some pics:
































































At the end of the day, here's Moose taking it easy at home with his chickens:


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful country and great photos. One of the few places not buried in snow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rodrick (Dec 18, 2009)

Pretty cool


----------



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

hey it looks nicer there than here.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Do you mind if I use Pete on my desktop for a few days? Amazing pic. Wish I could see the ground here. :roll:


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

feederseaters said:


> Do you mind if I use Pete on my desktop for a few days? Amazing pic. Wish I could see the ground here. :roll:


Sure you can. I sent you and email with a link to a higher quality version of the pic.

It's cold here in the morning (10 degrees or so), but the days warm up to 50's or 60's usually. We could use more snow in the higher mountains nearby, but it's nice not having it down here where I live. Winter is probably the best time here for goat hiking. Spring and fall are good too. Summer gets really hot, until mid July and then it starts raining and everything gets pretty and green for a few months. It can look like Hawaii, without the ocean.


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats looks to be a great hike in good weather. Thanks for posting pics too


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the picture of Moose and his chickens.  

This is a beautiful and fun-looking hike! How long was it? It looks like ya'll have a ton of gear, but not enough for an overnighter in the winter.

Or maybe I just tend to pack light...


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Nanno said:


> I love the picture of Moose and his chickens.
> 
> This is a beautiful and fun-looking hike! How long was it? It looks like ya'll have a ton of gear, but not enough for an overnighter in the winter.
> 
> Or maybe I just tend to pack light...


Round trip was about 4 miles. Down into the canyon, up a ways, then down and over a ridge into another canyon, then back to the truck. We spent about 4 hours on this hike. The goats weren't carrying much. Lunches, water, 1st aid kit for my wife and I. Some of the other hikers like to put their extra water on a goat. The goats are no trouble at all. They just go wherever we go, carry whatever we put on them, and are fun to hang out with. They love to go on these day hikes because they get to eat all kinds of tasty things and climb on rocks.


----------

